
New Term: “Dark Cloud” - tkyjonathan
Definition: A company moved to a cloud provider in a rush without fully understanding its advantages and without fully understanding the company&#x27;s own disadvantages. The results are a catastrophic disruption to the company and a heavy financial cost.
Example: &quot;We tried to move to AWS and now a dark cloud is hanging over us.&quot;
&quot;Trying to make your own private cloud with X technology is just a dark cloud.&quot;
======
gitgud
I thought this would be about cloud providers who use _Dark Patterns_...

------
lelandgaunt
A company deploying any kind of setup, cloud or not, while handling sensitive
client data without having done any sort of risk assessment and due diligence
is simply negligent and is a sitting duck. This does not require a fancy new
term.

------
RaceWon
Possibly these folks think it's clever (tis a touch) to refer to problems with
the cloud as being a dark cloud... like a dark cloud on the horizon.

------
thedevindevops
I sense a story there, tkyjonathan, care to share?

------
zafar1
Is this an actual thing?

~~~
neuroticfish
The term? No.

Companies rushing to adopt technology or migrate to platforms without
understanding the full scope of the consequences? Happens every day and is
happening across the hall from me right now.

